# is it possible to work as a preschool teacher no degree?



## jilkfree1978

I am from the uk and I have a spouse visa for japan,I was wondering is it possible to get a job as a preschool english teacher with no degree? I have no experience but I am willing to volunteer at a preschool to get some experience,just wondering if this would be possible? anyone have any advice?


----------



## minami

Hi, may I know exactlywhat kind of experience you have with kids? please let me know with details and depending of what you have, I might have a few jobs available to advice you. thkx, minami


----------



## jilkfree1978

minami said:


> Hi, may I know exactlywhat kind of experience you have with kids? please let me know with details and depending of what you have, I might have a few jobs available to advice you. thkx, minami


Hi there where are you based? Says Tokyo. I have just moved from tokyo I live in Osaka now. Do you know of any jobs in Osaka? I am male the experience I have is looking after my son since birth,and taking my son to preschool English class for an hour a week which I attended with him. Thank you James


----------



## Weebie

Its universally accepted that you can teach anywhere in Asia on a TESOL course except for Japan where a degree is required. HAvign said that I'm sure there a people who do it without one.


----------



## crainne

Weebie said:


> Its universally accepted that you can teach anywhere in Asia on a TESOL course except for Japan where a degree is required. HAvign said that I'm sure there a people who do it without one.


Have to disagree there, I have a 120hr TESOL certificate and i am getting reply's back from jobs in China; Korea; etc saying they require experience and also a degree to teach, so i know how hard it is trying to get a job teaching. I am still trying...


----------



## Serina Nagata

AFAIK, japanese recruiting system for teachers is a bit weird. I have been working in many institutions for more than twenty years. Teaching people from any backgrounds, from different countries, from leading hands to president directors, from kids to adults, but being non-native speakers, most of my applications got no respons.

Even some reqruitment agencies don't know how to recruit teachers properly. Consequently, so many teachers didn't meet the requirements in the job field and they had to recruit teachers again and again. Within seven years being ALT, I met some new ALTs as the former ones were replaced or personally resigned.

For my seven years being an ALT in Japan, I found so many great teachers as they're well trained before being recruited and at the same time I met some poor teachers as they're lack of experience and the recruitment agencies failed to provide proper training.
Even, in some cases, the coordinators were lack of experience and less skillfull compared to the teachers being supervised.


----------

